# Uk Land-Public Or Private?



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm finding a place to hunt a little difficult, as I have only just got into this, and was wandering if I can hunt on quiet public land? Also are woods better to hunt in or fields?


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

well you are not meant to hunt in public land but i do just make sure the shot is safe before taking it


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

well no is the simple answer is no, if you do you are poaching and can get quiet the hefty fine if caught


----------



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

It's really up to you whether you want to take the risk of getting fined, also it depends on what you are hunting in which is best. Fields are better for rabbits and you could get the occasional pigeon, and if lucky a pheasant; whereas woodland is better for squirrel and pigeon and again, maybe a pheasant. If you don't want to take the risk of getting fined, you can always just go round asking local farmers weather you can get permission to shoot on their land, although you probably wouldn't be able to shoot pheasant on their land as pheasant can be quite expensive


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i would say it depends on your conscience and whether you are accurate, if you are responcible and are a good shot then i say go for it, ( i do)

just watch out for that busy body dog walker that always seems to be there looking at you dissaprovingly when you take aim at something.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Berkshire bred said:


> i would say it depends on your conscience and whether you are accurate, if you are responcible and are a good shot then i say go for it, ( i do)
> 
> just watch out for that busy body dog walker that always seems to be there looking at you dissaprovingly when you take aim at something.


or when a squizzer drops 30ft straight infront of a car driving past lol ,,, man they gave me some dodgy looks lololol


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

reecemurg said:


> i would say it depends on your conscience and whether you are accurate, if you are responcible and are a good shot then i say go for it, ( i do)
> 
> just watch out for that busy body dog walker that always seems to be there looking at you dissaprovingly when you take aim at something.


or when a squizzer drops 30ft straight infront of a car driving past lol ,,, man they gave me some dodgy looks lololol
[/quote]


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Hahaha lol


----------

